# Devils Lake Fishing Report 6/3



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Finally, some decent weather. And along with it an improvement in fishing for 
the area. The past couple days anglers have reported improved success on 
walleyes, pike, and white bass. Good reports of walleye and pike fishing have 
been coming from Pelican Lake, the Howard farm area, Holly Bay, New Mil Bay, 
Wolfords Bay, the Doc Hagen area, Penny Bay, and the Storm Sewer area. Anglers 
are reporting the best luck pitching #5 & #7 shad raps, #7 countdowns, rattlin 
raps, hornets, and sassy shads into the shallows. Anglers are also reporting 
good fishing in the trees using slip bobbers or weedless jigs such as weed 
weasels or timber-rock jigs; and jigging the deeper waters near the bridges of 
Hwy 57 and Six Mile. White bass are starting to show up in small pockets 
around the lake with the Storm Sewer and Hwy 281 being a couple of the more 
consistent areas. As water warms up, the white bass fishing should pick up. 
Shore fisherman are reporting decent catches of pike and walleye in the early 
morning and even hours. Some of the better places for shore fishing have been 
Hwy 281 north of Minnewaukan, the Mauvee, Six Mile, & 57 bridges, and Hwy 57 
between the dike and Acorn Ridge. This Sunday the Lake Region Anglers 
Association will be having it's annual East Bay Outing. Due to road conditions 
in the area, this has been moved to Shafer's East Bay Boat Landing off Hwy 57 
south of town. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

